# Which Machine Applied LSP?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any decent around now guys? I've really enjoyed using the DA to apply wax recently, use so little and nice even layers and actually quite quick.

I just don't fancy Power Seal so any others? No one have any Project Awesome lying around? 

Iirc people used to use Z2/5 via machine?

Like I said I have been trying a wax out but.. it's only because it was loose inside the pot so fell out no problem. I'd cut a cheap wax out the pot but not an expensive one like Shield et al.

Thanks in advance chaps.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Glare pro polish
Blackfire wet diamond
Prima epic


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Hope you're well mate, I always realy like Blackfire stuff.

I should add, it has to be kinda durable. Hence me using a solid wax at the moment via machine.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> Thanks Matt. Hope you're well mate, I always realy like Blackfire stuff.
> 
> I should add, it has to be kinda durable. Hence me using a solid wax at the moment via machine.


Definitely recommend trying the glare, very glossy, durable, and can whack a wax over it, or even put something like epic over the top for major layering


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Onliner retailer for Glare Matt?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

E bay if you want a decent price, its not always available which is why retailers stick a few quid on, but its normally available on the bay. 
If you struggle or want a sample give me a shout i will have a few bottles lying around, same as epic if you haven't tried it. Very underrated imo


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Or Polish Angel Master Sealant goes on well by DA and gives a lovely deep look that also blends well under wax if you like.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah Gordon does speak very highly of Polish Angel. I shall look into it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Ah Gordon does speak very highly of Polish Angel. I shall look into it.


PA Cosmic by DA Kev. 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I still need to try glare myself.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> PA Cosmic by DA Kev.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the recommendation. I was hoping to avoid coatings and go more conventional. I understand the master sealant is more normal in that regard?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I was hoping to avoid coatings and go more conventional. I understand the master sealant is more normal in that regard?


I've not tried the Master Sealant but Cosmic is not as unconventional as the web description makes out, in my opinion. 

Gordon has finished a lot of details in Cosmic and can help you decide. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

We need a trip to see him don't we! I'll speak to him this week and see when he's free, been too long.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> We need a trip to see him don't we! I'll speak to him this week and see when he's free, been too long.


Yes and yes! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't had them long enough to test the durability but on looks I can't split Master Sealant and Cosmic with Invincible prep coat, so for price and easy application I think Master Sealant is a star. Next step is to try it under Famous.


----------



## BobsRX8GT (Mar 27, 2012)

I have applied Z5, Z2, Prima Epic, Naviwax, Vics Red and Polish Angel Contour/Famous combo all by DA.

The Contour/Famous combo is dead easy and looks so waxy its not funny. Here's a photo of the combo on an XJ-S I did recently.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ge03 said:


> I haven't had them long enough to test the durability but on looks I can't split Master Sealant and Cosmic with Invincible prep coat, so for price and easy application I think Master Sealant is a star. Next step is to try it under Famous.


Any issues with applying the likes of Master over glazes and cleansers etc?

It seems like a "normal" sealant ala Z2 etc rather than ceramic style like Cosmic? I look forward to discussing in depth with Alan and Gordon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haven't got round to seeing Gordon or Alan yet.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I like to apply most things by DA. With waxes, just use a knife or the likes to scrape a bit out and spread it on the pad.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Havnt tried many of those listed here but Zaino goes well by machine - particularly Z-AIO. Optimum Poliseal is superb by machine and literally disappears into the paint and doesnt need a wipe off. Can provide some good correction on softer paints as well, and then topped with OCW with no buff needed inbetween.

Duragloss 501 AIO or 105 also work well by machine. Mix 601 at the rate of 1:5 and then machine apply for significantly better durability and faster curing.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any others worth considering guys? Similar to Power Seal even?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thread resurrection! :lol: 

You could have a look at Kamikaze Artificial Clear Coat. 

Not cheap but .......................... high end quality Japanese coatings never are, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not really what I was looking towards Alan. More something like old Project Awesome etc. I may actually pick some up!

Possibly worth trying BlackFire.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Not really what I was looking towards Alan. More something like old Project Awesome etc. I may actually pick some up!
> 
> Possibly worth trying BlackFire.


I'm pretty sure any Project Awesome still in existence will be well past its sell buy date! PB sold the last of their stocks off very cheap for that very reason IIRC. 

BF AFPP is good shout and what about something like FK215, albeit its an AIO, but a good one.

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Britemax have an AIO and CG just released one! Hmmm! Can't someone bring out something exciting!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Did HD/3D have any machine applied LSP's that Stuart might have left? 

There's also AF Power Seal.

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

AFPP? Expensive though. I always thought it was a DA product but PB have it down by hand mostly.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Colly 845 or BH Hydrawax would be my choices.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> AFPP? Expensive though. I always thought it was a DA product but PB have it down by hand mostly.


Auto Finesse Power Seal not Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I did consider 845. I'm still considering Power Seal!  

Not sure why I'm not convinced by it though. I actually bought a supernatural wax still for posterity purposes so i'll have fun this weekend with that!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> I did consider 845. I'm still considering Power Seal!
> 
> Not sure why I'm not convinced by it though. I actually bought a supernatural wax still for posterity purposes so i'll have fun this weekend with that!


Supernatural wax maybe not the easiest wax to apply but you will get 
exceptional result "clarity" .

All you need about BF Wet Diamond here :buffer:
http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/blackfire-wet-diamond-paint-sealant-product-review/


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> AFPP? Expensive though. I always thought it was a DA product but PB have it down by hand mostly.


Stunning result by Rich on this Copper Cupra using AFPP! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazing advice as always Maxi. Miss your postings. And yours of course Alan. 

It was meant to say Wax stick. Remember the machine stick they made? I used SN years ago. Gassed a bit much but looked great and lasted well. 

By machine I may enjoy using it. I think AFPP may be a contender.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> It was meant to say Wax stick. Remember the machine stick they made? I used SN years ago. Gassed a bit much but looked great and lasted well.
> 
> By machine I may enjoy using it.


Yes, I remember that - here you go Kev Machine Stick Review. 

Have fun with it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What was your choice?


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably a bit late to this thread but what about Menzerna Powerlock?

Or my current favourite Pinnacle Black Label paint sealant

I echo the comments elsewhere about PA Master Sealant. Looks great but doesn't last anywhere near the claims


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Still not picked one. Ever since I started detailing and in my general nature I research everything and find out pros and cons etc. 

AFPP by blackfire is close to the top on looks and half decent durability. 

Hadn't even heard of the pinnacle one. Anyone have AFPP?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I've used Blackfire AFPP 'Wet Diamond' in the past... It's a nice LSP to apply by DA; one of the few I've found that genuinely benefits from machine application, as its consistency doesn't spread as economically by hand.

It does need shaken for about 30-seconds prior to application; just until you stop hearing the separated water 'slosh' in the bottle, indicating that it's integrated.

Wipe-off characteristics are pretty much a benchmark standard; you can leave it on for as long as you want - days, even - and it's always effortless. Even in crazily high heat and humidity, it never gives any fuss.

I really think that this sealant comes into its own, both in terms of durability and appearance, after several coats; 2-3 minimum, with a max of about 6. However, as it is preferable to leave it to cure for up to 12-hours before layering, this can be a lengthy process.

The finish is extremely slick, it sheets well, and the beading is good for a polymer sealant, but not in CarPro Reload territory. Likewise, dirt release is good, but we're still talking about a fairly conventional polymer sealant, so don't expect it to be a waterborne nano-spray competitor.

it darkens well, with good depth and wetness, and a surprising amount of visual character for its class; it's the kind of sealant finish that a wax-lover would be able to appreciate. Flake pop is superb, one of my top 5 LSP's for metallics:










This is several coats over Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish; no other correction.

Durability is 'moderate'... With 2-3 layers on the car, it should provide 3-4 months of solid protection; maybe 5-6 at a push (Especially if the vehicle is garaged), but it's not as long-lasting as like Car-Lack LLS or Klasse HGSG if comparing it to some of the other 'golden oldies'. Looks are its strongest suit, although it does last for a reasonable amount of time.

One thing that you will want to do, is dedicate a finishing pad to AFPP's application if you decide to go this route, as it will permanently stain whatever applicator you use with it. The B&S/CG's Red, Meg's Black, and LC Crimson HT work well with this product's consistency.

Hopefully this helps... If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Brilliant as always mate. It's a shame the older cooler products can't hold a candle performance wise to new sealants. 

I love waxing etc but at the back of my mind I'm actually putting on a product that's worse than another I have in my box, Reload for eg. 

Great info though, food for thought. What would be the Carlack alternative?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

The latest waterborne nano sealants are extremely impressive, but at the same time I still think that some of the old-school products have their place, even if they don't 'perform' as well as some of the latest tech... Like you, I enjoy waxing; they have great character, and the application process is very cathartic. 

Conventional polymer and acrylic sealants are starting to look a bit dated, but some of them - like AFPP - are extremely reliable to apply in all different kinds of weather conditions, and bond very well with a variety of different pre-wax/polymer glaze products. There's still a lot to be said for that... 

Carlack's equivalent to AFPP would be Long Life Sealant, in and that they are both old-school acrylic-polymer based products, but in use I couldn't think of two more different LSP's. LLS is more durable than AFPP, but is significantly more sterile in appearance, and is a much trickier product to apply. If not worked into the paint until it almost disappears, it's an utter pain to buff off, and even then I find that using a little bit of water or acrylic-based QD/spray sealant helps immensely. Like BFWD, it does benefit from layering, though, and you can easily build up a dozen coats or more before you start hitting the wall of diminishing returns.

Hopefully this helps... 

- Steampunk


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Another 1 for Menzerna Powerlock. I really like this product but sadly I havent used Blackfire so cant compare but I have read on DW from a few people that PL is extremely similar but better in a few departments.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Collinite #845 for me.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Wolfs bodygaurd 
Very durable an very tuff :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

123quackers said:


> Wolfs bodygaurd
> Very durable an very tuff :thumb:


Applied by machine? 

Alan W


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Applied by machine?
> 
> Alan W


yeah, i did that


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Prima Epic


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Supernatural wax stick, done. 

Gonz.


----------

